# Boots too short? >.<



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Sooo... I had ordered a pair of tall boots in size regular calf, when they came, the calf was HUGE, so I exchanged them for a size slim calf, which arrived today. I put them on, and was exuberantly happy that the calves/ankles fit snuggly. They seemed to fit length wise just fine when I was standing inside aswell. I went outside and went riding. I was looking at them while riding, and they seemed... short... I started reading about people saying that if they dont dig into the back of your knee, that they are too short... which means, these boots are too short currently, AND they havent even dropped. But now, Im screwed. Their isnt a way I can return them now that I have already used them... My stupid. So... they are short, and I know they look really short when riding... but are they actually so short whereas I should buy another pair? They DO have a spanish cut top which does help them look abit longer... Im _defiantly not_ a money tree, so buying another pair would only be if these were even too bad to show in... heh.

Anyway, Im currently camera-less, so I had to use my webcam to get a picture. Sorry for the crappy quality. The boots are about a inch under where my knee bends... and look even shorter when riding.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I tad too short (I think), but not awful.. Mine are too high. ><


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

They're not too bad, you can get away with it. Mine are also a little high, but they are super comfortable so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Alright then, thank you. They for sure dont look as elegant as a longer/taller boot since they are so short, but... they are also extremely comfy, even in the first ride, Im in loovee


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

The are a tad short, but you should be able to get away with them for a while because of the way the top of the boot is cut, giving the appearance that they are taller. I also think they are a tad roomy still at the top.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Hm, I would say that they're kind of short... I tend to be picky about fit though. The Spanish top does help. But... if there's a way you could sell them and use the money for a pair that are taller I'd try for it.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Why is everyone saying a "tad" bit too short. Those tall boots are way too short. You need to keep in mind that they will drop and wrinkle at the bottom as they break in so expect them to be shorter by at least another inch. You want the tall boots to come up to the knee, some say 1/2 way through the middle of the knee or at least tall enough so the back digs into you when you bend your leg.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

jinxremoving said:


> Why is everyone saying a "tad" bit too short. Those tall boots are way too short.



Agreed. I was trying to be polite. Or hopeful. but yes. If one of my students asked about them I would have told them they were way too short.


----------

